# New article from Ted Nugent on gun control



## KenpoTex (May 16, 2010)

*NUGENT: My gun control*

May 13, 2010
By Ted Nugent



> Water, water, everywhere water. Know it, embrace it, manage it or drown. Same goes for cars, trucks, chain saws, knives, crowbars, blowtorches, teakettles and guns. I will not be denied the pragmatic, functional utility of anything based on the inept, clumsy, irresponsible failure of brain-dead, uncoordinated numskulls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 16, 2010)

Actually alot of kids drown every year in back yard swimming pools. I do mean ALOT! More die than by guns.

Deaf


----------



## girlbug2 (May 16, 2010)

Ted does know how to get a point across. That was eloquently written.


----------



## seasoned (May 16, 2010)

The government has been serving the minority of this country for a long time, through special interest groups. We had guns when I was a kid, we pledged allegiance to our flag every morning in school, hell we even prayed in school. The one thing that has changed over my 67 years on earth is the music, and the movies. When I was a kid my parents didn't have to monitor what we watched or listened to. Nowadays that's all parents do, is it no wonder there is so much violence, when it is in our face every time we turn around. The music sings about killing, the movies show killing and shooting as a way of life, and call it entertainment. What to do, I don't have a clue. Some of these same people that are trying to separate us from the things I grew up with, decency, patriotism, respect and a sense of a God, are the ones complaining the most. Mood, "pissed off", rant over..............


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 16, 2010)

seasoned said:


> The government has been serving the minority of this country for a long time, through special interest groups. We had guns when I was a kid, we pledged allegiance to our flag every morning in school, hell we even prayed in school. The one thing that has changed over my 67 years on earth is the music, and the movies. When I was a kid my parents didn't have to monitor what we watched or listened to. Nowadays that's all parents do, is it no wonder there is so much violence, when it is in our face every time we turn around. The music sings about killing, the movies show killing and shooting as a way of life, and call it entertainment. What to do, I don't have a clue. Some of these same people that are trying to separate us from the things I grew up with, decency, patriotism, respect and a sense of a God, are the ones complaining the most. Mood, "pissed off", rant over..............


 

Won't let me rep you so soon again, but giving you a "Roger That" just the same


----------



## JDenver (May 16, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Actually alot of kids drown every year in back yard swimming pools. I do mean ALOT! More die than by guns.
> 
> Deaf



Let's not be naive though.  This type of argument will go around in circles forever; 'lots of things are dangerous' AND 'those things aren't purposefully made to kill things like guns are'.

Personally, I think the best thing the movement for gun ownership could ever do in the US is distance itself from a guy like Ted Nugent.


----------



## tellner (May 16, 2010)

Like pretty much everything Ted Nugent has written on the subject it's not an "article". It's a "screed" designed to get Amens from the choir. Not that he's necessarily wrong.

But let's look at what's really happening here. 

The last major piece of gun control legislation that got floated was Gonzalez' attempt to let the Attorney General make a list of who was and wasn't allowed to possess firearms. He tried to get Democrats to sponsor it. None of them would. So it died.

The best you can say for Bush is that he let the ugly gun ban quietly lapse even though he said he'd sign an extension if it hit his desk.

Under Obama we've seen just about the only rollback of a gun control law in any of our lifetimes. He signed a Bill permitting possession of firearms in the National Parks. When belligerent teabaggers showed up outside events with guns he didn't have the police or Secret Service clear them away. He said it was perfectly legal. Compare and contrast to Bush's Two Minute Hate rallies where attendees and people nearby were screened for personal loyalty to the then-President.

If the current crop of Republicans Lite (DLC Obama/Clinton/Reid Democrats) wanted to steal your guns and contaminate your Precious Bodily Fluids they would have jumped on the fizzled car bomb. They haven't. In fact, while the NRA wants to wait until someone has actually had a trial before losing his RKBA its members want to strip the unconvicted of those rights on mere suspicion they might be thinking bad thoughts.

Meanwhile, Lieberman and McCain - not Democrats - have introduced the The Enemy Belligerent Interrogation, Detention and  Prosecution Act of 2010 authorizing the Attorney General to unilaterally strip anyone of all civil rights with no recourse, no due process, no probable cause, to be held without a trial forever.

Face it. Gun control is still a wedge issue for a certain segment of the Republican Party base. It isn't one for the Democrats who realize they have nothing to gain by pushing it.


----------

